
Bankers Shocked by 45% China Tax Rate Mull Leaving Hong Kong - onetimemanytime
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-14/bankers-shocked-by-45-china-tax-rate-consider-leaving-hong-kong
======
onetimemanytime
Cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https%...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bloomberg.com%2Fnews%2Farticles%2F2020-07-14%2Fbankers-
shocked-by-45-china-tax-rate-consider-leaving-hong-kong)

------
pgnas
How to destroy a thriving city ...

~~~
onetimemanytime
and they had the perfect alibi not to change this despite 45% being the
standard rate...two systems. Instead of getting 15% of a lot, they'll get 45%
of close to nothing (relatively speaking.) Not to mention the whole ecosy$tem
that was built around this.

